# ANY 38-40 GURUS???



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

I have an original Winchester 1892 (4 digit serial number made in 1892) that I would like to take a deer with.

All the info I can find right now is really for pistols, and light loads for rifles. I have loaded one load with a 180 gr lead bullet and 7.7 grains of Universal that chronos at about 1380. I read where Winchester used to make a factory round that went about 1750, but can't find any info on it. That would get it kinda close to a 30-30, and would certainly work on deer under about 100 yards, I would think.

The reading I have done recommends not using pumped up loads in weaker actions, and I think they are referring to 1873's. The 1892 is as strong if not stronger than the 1894, and should be able to handle the higher load- I just can't find what it is.

It's a great little gun with an original peep sight on it- hardly any recoil, very accurate, and handles like a dream. My kid loves it and wants to shoot a deer with it this year.


HELP!!!


THE JAMMER


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

interesting, but no real help to you

http://www.chuckhawks.com/38-40win.htm


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Interesting read there. I can say we do have a 38-40 Colt in our family. I remember seening it and actually firing it in my back yard years ago. I remember the old 38 WCF on the case. It is owned by my brother in law and the gun was passed down through his family. Sorry Jam but thats about all I know about a 38-40 other it may not be much of a deer gun but at very close range it mite be fine. Good luck

Charlie


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

I read this one last night, and that's where I found out about that Winchester +p load as they called it. My numbers on that speer load are pretty close.

Preciate the response.

THE JAMMER



CoastalOutfitters said:


> interesting, but no real help to you
> 
> http://www.chuckhawks.com/38-40win.htm


----------



## Aggie_85 (Oct 5, 2005)

For what it's worth, here is an older (2001) Alliant load guide I found back a while. It shows a couple of loads in the 1700 range using Reloader 7 powder.

http://www.tiropratico.com/ricarica/manuali/Alliant Reloader Andbook RIFLE.pdf


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

Yes there were HV loads but they were dropped as the rate of twist to your gun did not shoot well with these HV loads. Also i would only shoot lead bullets instead of jacketed bullets as due to the softer metal in your gun. The jacketed bullets would eroad your rifling out quicker. The gun it's self is a great short range deer gun. I used the lead bullets to take deer with, i usally stayed in the 75 yard range. Hope this helps Chip.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Aggie,

Thanks for that. 180 gr at 1750 fps should be a good sub 100 yd deer load. Some of the reading I have done since my original post re emphasizes the strength of the 92 vs the 73. The published loads have been held down to about 12,000 cup because there are so many weaker actions out there. Kind of like the 45-70, which because of its increase in popularity, has 3 different sections in the reloading manuals (73 springfields, marlin 1895, and ruger #1, 1885's etc.. I'm thinking that the same thing might be true with the 38 wcf, but there's just not enough interest in the hotter loads to justify obtaining and publishing the data.

I'll let everyone know what my range results are.

Thanks a bunch for all of the responses. This is really a great group.

THE JAMMER


Aggie_85 said:


> For what it's worth, here is an older (2001) Alliant load guide I found back a while. It shows a couple of loads in the 1700 range using Reloader 7 powder.
> 
> http://www.tiropratico.com/ricarica/manuali/Alliant Reloader Andbook RIFLE.pdf


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I had a Colt Bisley and a Winchester model 92 both chambered in the .38-40 and thought it cool that I had both revolver and rifle that shot the same ammo. I shot a few deer with the Winchester but they were close, 50 yards max. I would say, not much farther but it's been a while.

I didn't reload I used factory ammunition which was readily available back in the 70's.

I wouldn't be scared to shoot semi jacketed bullets in the rifle, not like you're going to shoot it a million times.

TH


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Here's a page from reloaders nest.
http://www.reloadersnest.com/query_bw.asp?CaliberID=80&BulletWeight=180


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

You might search Bob Forker. If i'm not mistaken he has done a lot of research on old cowboys rounds.

Shooter


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

This was a good site. Thanks a ton.

THE JAMMER



sixshootertexan said:


> Here's a page from reloaders nest.
> http://www.reloadersnest.com/query_bw.asp?CaliberID=80&BulletWeight=180


----------



## 27contender (Dec 22, 2008)

I've got a Colt SA revolver in 38-40 from 1903. Found a box of Winchester ammo at a gun show in 1980 something. Learned to shoot it, took a doe later that year with a 180 gr bullet at 16 yards. I was a bit high, hit the spine, had a two fisted exit hole. I retired the gun after that. Bought a Blk Hwk 41 to hunt with. It will poke holes out to 50 that look like a long gun at 100.

A lot of history in that gun. Grandpa shot Great Grandpa in the leg with it, and it got the family thought the Great Depression taking deer in Maine.

Jammer, let me know what you find.

38WCF rules!


----------

